# Mud Pie



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres a simple good dessert thats easy to make

Ingredients
1 package of Oreo Cookies
2 ea 3.4oz packs of French Vanilla Pudding
12 oz of Cool Whip
8 oz package Cream Cheese
1/2 cup of Powered Sugar
2 cups of Milk

Combine all ingredients except Oreo Cookies into a bowl and mix until mixed and smooth with a mixer.
Put Oreo Cookies into a ziplock bag and crush/break Cookies into small pieces

In a 9x13 baking pan place a layer of cookies on the bottom using about half of the cookies then then put the other mixed ingredients in and place the rest of the cookies on top.

Refrigerate for several hours and its ready to serve 
After serving keep any leftovers in the fridge for later servings


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

Yummy, that looks great!  Would be fun to mix up the pudding types too!


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 22, 2008)

My wifes favorite, thanks for posting, plus rep for you!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 22, 2008)

Jerry - awesome post, I've got to get those ingredients tonight!!! That'll be Jon's b-day cake (err.. pie) for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Piney, thanks for a great recipe that I'll share with Gloria. I'm always pleased to find someone who can make a greaty tasting dish in a simple manner. Simplicity can be devastating...


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Piney thanks for the recipe. done copied it to the family favorite cookbook


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Piney, that sounds great...I will give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## flash (Jul 23, 2008)

My wife does something similar but using the pecan type ready made crust. Excellent


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Piney. Usually, anything with Oreos in it is pretty good.


----------



## abelman (Jul 23, 2008)

Although I don't have a sweet tooth, that's going on the to do list. The kids will love it. Thanks!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

what i want to know.........WHERE"S THE Q-VIEW of it?


----------

